

Peeve of the day - alexandros
http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2009/05/peeve-of-day.html

======
russell
His peeve is doctors giving out homeopathic eye drops. OK, I agree with him,
but it doesn't make very interesting reading.

~~~
alexandros
The way I read it, it has to do with whether you allow a demonstrated flaw in
reasoning in one's area of expertise compromise your respect for that expert.
A very interesting topic, to me at least.

~~~
stcredzero
A lot of knowledgeable people (including doctors who very well know it's
inert) use homeopathic treatments instead of placebos. Why? In some states in
the US, placebo treatments cannot be purchased without a prescription.
Homeopathic treatments are almost always available for a simple purchase.

Reference: <http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4151>

~~~
alexandros
Wouldn't such a move require informing the parent? Besides, the article
describes how the doctor went out of their way to praise the virtues of the
medicine provided. If helping with a condition has the side-effect of
spreading dangerous memes (yes, homeopathy can be dangerous if appropriate
treatment is foregone in its favour) from the mouth of a respected expert,
then that is one hell of a side-effect that the parent should be at least made
aware of.

~~~
stcredzero
True, but the confidence of the patient is instrumental in placebo
effectiveness. If the doctor has a long-term relationship with the patient,
then they can have it both ways. They can play up the efficacy of the
"medicine" then educate the patient on subsequent visits.

------
mcantelon
If this post weren't by Linus, would it make the front page?

It would be nice to see Hacker News remain about ideas rather than
personalities.

------
octane
This is one thing that I have never liked about my fellow
programmers/developers.

They sit around and speculate and arrogantly pontificate to no end when all
that's really needed is a direct question to a person who can provide a direct
answer.

Just ask the fucking doctor if he really believes in homeopathy, and if he
does, switch providers.

